# Cleaner wanted for flat



## NOH277 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello I'm looking for a regular cleaner for my small central Brixton flat. I'll pay £12 per hour, cleaning products provided. Get in touch if you're interested. Thank you! Natalia


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2016)

Let any of this lot in and you will find an anarco hippy commune when you get home


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

Try the Polish subforum - hard workers and don't demand much in the way of wages etc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2016)

is there a pension ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> is there a pension ?


Good point. Plus ppe.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 2, 2016)

Are there cleaning jobs where people have to pay for their own Cillit Bang?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 2, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Are there cleaning jobs where people have to pay for their own Cillit Bang?


Of course. 

I whip our cleaners if they don't bring the correct products with them. You can't be too soft on these people. Need to show them who's boss.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 2, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Are there cleaning jobs where people have to pay for their own Cillit Bang?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 2, 2016)

I can do a cheap reference if anyone needs one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Are there cleaning jobs where people have to pay for their own Cillit Bang?


tbh if you're doing it for a living, you have your own tools and your own supplies and prefer to use them as you know what they are about. Always hated domestic jobs where some snotty cunt wants you to use thier branded products.


----------



## Sharron (Jul 25, 2016)

Using Home Maid Clean, two maids come to clean our house, pretty happy with them
0207 205 2528 Liz


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2016)

Sharron said:


> Using Home Maid Clean, two maids come to clean our house, pretty happy with them
> 0207 205 2528 Liz


only one maid short of a mikado number


----------

